# Lice, Mites, or mange with pictures



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

I have an 8 mo old wether who had a strange illness a couple of months ago. It was neurological but he tested negative for all things that the vet checked. He twisted his head to the side, had trouble with balance, and stiff back legs. It looked like Polio to me but the vet didn't think so. He recovered all except for some stiffness in one back leg and his spine is a bit curved. He still eats, runs and plays with his brother.
Now he has a skin issue. I have researched it and am more confused than before. He has patches of thinning hair, itching, and now a sore behind his front leg that is dry and scabbed measuring about 3 x 3 inches. No temp and stools are fine. His brother has one patch of thinning hair between his shoulder blades.
Most photos are of him but the brown/red one is his brother.
Sorry the photos attached upside down. !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be mites. If they are itching themselves raw.
Ivomec injected SQ, 1 cc per 40 lbs, 3 x 10 days apart, should take care of them.
Then again 1 month later.

You can scrape off any scabby area's and put mineral oil with a touch of iodine in it on those area. It will help.


As to the goat symptoms, It sure sounds like Polio, did you try to give thiamine or fortified vit B complex?
Try at least giving it 2 x a day and see if it helps some. Or go every 6 hours, if you haven't tried to treat for polio.

Is the goat still putting the head to the side?


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

All of those symptoms have gone away. He was really bed for about 2 weeks and at times couldn't even get himself up if he fell on his side. Then for another week he didn't fall anymore but was still stiff and weak. Since then he has done well except like I said, a stiff back leg off and on and his spine seems to stay curved. Otherwise he talks, play, and eats well.
Is there a topical I can use on the two of them? I have seen so many things recommended here.
Cylence, Malathion, Seven, Lindane, Lime Sulfur, etc.
Unless the Ivomec would be far superior I would rather use topical.
Should I treat the 2 does that are with them or wait to see if they develop any symptoms?
The "boys" came from the sale barn by the way. I know...lesson learned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have white tail deer in your area?


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, and I have seen them walk right past the front of the barn. They are in the same pasture as my goats in the early morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

White tail deer carry Meningeal worm..also known as deer worm....what treatment did you do for your buck when he was down??

those spots do look like mites. I agree with gently scrubbing the scabs off with a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water...dry well and covering with Nuflor 
I would treat only those with the symptoms...Ivomec injectable is the best we have ever tried here...


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

All of his labs were normal except his Manganese level was zero. At that time I was giving him the alfalfa, Noble Goat, and Manna Pro minerals on the Noble Goat. My vet called Iowa State and that vet was upset saying that if the Noble Goat listed Manganese then there was no way the goat would have zero. They got Purina involved. Lots of phone calls between Purina vet and nutritionist and Iowa State. They said it should have enough in it. No other way to get Manganese in him except the mineral granules/powder. I got a different brand that lists more Manganese.
My vet did give him a dose of antibiotics that day to see if it improved him any. Then if it seemed to help we would do more but it didn't change anything.
So no treatment really. Just time and TLC from me.
If he had Meningeal worm would he have gotten better on his own? Is there even a test for that? Treatment?


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

Why am I taking the scab off? Do the mites hide under the scab?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes they do.


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No MW would not clear up in its own. Niether would polio or listeriosis. very puzzling. 
Yes mites cluster in the scabs...when you remove the crust you get down to the flesh where treatment is best recieved


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

That's what I thought. I have to assume some type of virus since it resolved on its own. Unless Manganese deficiency can do that and when I changed mineral supplement he started getting enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, they do hide under there and you are very welcome.


----------

